# Programm gesucht als Ersatz für TotalMedia



## Orbit (2. Januar 2008)

Moin,
Frohes Neues!
Hat jemand einen Ersatz für das blöde TotalMedia von ArcSoft?
Ich hab den Yakumo QuickStick TV Easy.
Totalmedia war als Standart dabei, stürtztz dauernd ab und meldet fehler ohne ende....
Hat wer nen (freeware-) Ersatz?
mfg,
Orbit


----------



## chmee (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Yakumo USB-Stick ist doch auch ein Afatech9005, oder ?

Habe ich auch und es ist zum Heulen.. Dachte, dieses Totalmedia wäre besser..

mfg chmee


----------



## Orbit (25. März 2008)

Es muss doch irgendein Programm geben dass kostenlos irgendwo rumfliegt und nen bisschen stabiler ist als TotalMedia...
Sonst würde ja keiner TV-Sticks nutzen...
Die Leute bei ArcSoft sollten lieber mal nen paar besserer Informatiker anheuern....

Wenn kein Programm vorhanden ist kauf ich mir lieber mal nen echten Fernseher....
mfg


----------



## chmee (25. März 2008)

Das Problem ist der Stick, nicht die DVB-Software, die es gibt..

Hier nachzulesen: http://phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=161

mfg chmee


----------



## cyclingulli (20. September 2008)

Hier gibts ne relativ alte Version von TotalMedia. Läuft bei mir stabil.

http://www.geniatech.com/dwonloadf/d_dvbt.htm


----------

